# Kentucky Outbackers



## Gina Ford (Mar 15, 2004)

I am wondering how many outbackers we have in Kentucky? Would love to hear from each of you.


----------



## Camping Newbie (Apr 4, 2004)

Hi Gina!
We're in Bowling Green and are considering an Outback 25FB-S as our first travel trailer. The only Outback dealer we can find is in Clarksville, TN...where is your dealer? It's good to find a fellow Kentuckian here on the Outback board!


----------



## Gina Ford (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi Mark and Doris,


----------



## Gina Ford (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi Mark and Doris,

I was beginning to wonder if anyone was every going to respond to this message.









I know there are many KY Outbackers out there, they may not be aware of the forum.

My family and I are from the eastern most part of the state Pikeville, Pike County, Kentucky. We purchased our TT in February from Summit RV in Ashland Kentucky.
We are very pleased with our 21 RS and just returned from our first trip in it, spring break in the smokies,. Summit RV has a website, just type the name in the search engine. Also Northside RV in Lexington has Outbacks. I know it's closer than Ashland for you. You are about 6 hours from here.

If you are serious about a TT, you won't be dissatisfied.

Let me know how your searching is going. Maybe we will run into each somwhere at a campground.


----------



## tovich6144 (Apr 10, 2004)

Hey Gina, we are nearby neighbors in TN. Been wondering ourselves if any southerns were participants in this group. We just joined, just purchased our 28BHS last month and are only driveway campers at this point. Will be hitting our first campground this weekend in middle TN (Devil's Step at Tim's Ford Lake). Probably will be venturing up the KY way as the year progresses, mostly making extended weekend trips a couple of times a month. Drop me a line.


----------



## Gina Ford (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi tovich6411








We just came back last week from our first trip in our new Outback. We went to Piegon Forge. It's a quick 4 hour trip from where we live in Eastern KY. We go there several times a year. We plan on going back sometime in July. We had a successful trip in our TT. Everything worked well and no complaints. It's great hearing from more local people.

Where do you plan on visiting in KY?

Love to hear from you soon. 
Happy Camping.


----------



## tovich6144 (Apr 10, 2004)

Hey Gina,

We need some recommendations for good spots in KY. I'm sure you have some you can share with me. Since this is all new to us, my husband is still not the GREATEST at backing up the truck with the long trailer in tow. We'd love to find a nice campground with some pull through sites with full hookups.

Which campground in Pigeon Forge did you stay at? We have reservations at Twin Creek Campground in Gatlinburg mid June. Glad to hear your TT did well. Hope ours holds up to the test this weekend.

If you decide to venture down I-24 E, you need to come on over to Devil's Step at Tims Ford National Park/Lake. It's a nice campground with great lake access.


----------



## Gina Ford (Mar 15, 2004)

Beth,
Let me know what you like to do and I will give you some specs on KY spots to visit. We have many things to offer.

As far as the Smokies, we have stayed at several campgrounds there as we like to try different ones and find which one we like the best. I will give the following a rating from 1 to 5, 5 being the best. Rivers Edge 3, sites too small and pool not that great and Expensive. However the bath houses are really nice. Eagles Nest 1, A rude bunch of people and the sites, bath house, etc., not that great either. KOA 4. Nice, friendly, sites clean and not too small. River plantation, 3, nice/large sites, pool dirty and bathhouses are old. River bend, 5, WE like this one because it is small campground, typical size sites with concrete drive and patio. Right next to Piegon River where you can tube and fish, very inexpensive. ONly bad there is no pool, however I think plans are to put one in. Holly Haven, 3 Nice and clean, sites small. We also have stayed at a campground right outside of Seiverville. It's the first campground on the right after you exit off of I-40. The name has something to do with river as well. Large sites next to the river, friendly 4.

Let me know how your trip goes
Happy camping


----------



## tovich6144 (Apr 10, 2004)

Gina,

Thanks so much for the good recommendations in Gatlinburg/Pigeon Forge. Sounds like River Bend is a place we would like so we may just cancel our other site booked for June if we can get a spot there.

When we get ready to venture up Kentucky way, I'll shoot you a line and get some recommendations for a good area.

We're excited about this weekend. Hope everything goes well and we don't experience a lot of problems I've read about in this site. Told Mark he needs to take his tool box fully loaded just in case. At least it looks like we are going to have a beautiful weekend, weather-wise! I'll let you know how it all plays out when we return.

Have a great weekend. sunny


----------



## Gina Ford (Mar 15, 2004)

I will say a prayer for your safe travel. Yes, the weather is going to be great. We are celebrating here for our annual Hillbilly days event in Pikeville Kentucky. You may have heard of it. It draws close to 100,000 each year in the 3 day event. Raises tons of money for Shriners Hospital. Otherwise, we would have taken off somewhere as well. Oh well, just as soon as school is out. My husband and I teach, so each morning there are 5 of us to go to school. But it's great having time off in the summer to travel, and we sure do that.

Again, hope everything goes well and have a great time.
Let me hear as soon as you can how it all went.


----------



## tovich6144 (Apr 10, 2004)

action Hey Gina,

We made it back, safe and sound! The trip went really well, in fact much better than we anticipated after reading some of the comments on this site. The only real problem we had was with a leaky faucet on the kitchen sink but Mark fixed it quickly. Of course, as I suspected backing into the site was our biggest challenge. I think it took us 30 minutes. There were all types of obstacles but it was right on the water and worth the time it took to guide the trailer into the space. The weather was gorgeous and we met some really nice folks from NY, WI, and GA. We all got together last night and built a bonfire, roasted marshmallows and weiners, and shared stories about our kids. There were no shortages of the four legged variety, so Maggie was happy too!

It's been such a long time since we camped. The kids were small and it was all about tent camping. I had forgotten how relaxing it could it but I am happy to rediscover a way to unwind from the hectic lives we lead during the week. Only problem is I didn't want to come home!

Take care. See you on the road. I bet you are counting down the days until school is in recess!


----------



## Gina Ford (Mar 15, 2004)

I am sooooooooo gald that the trip went well. And don't worry about the backing up, it will get easier the more you do it. I do about half of the driving and almost always do the backing up. I enjoy it. YOu might want to try it sometime.

As far as school, yep we can't wait for summer vacation.


----------



## tovich6144 (Apr 10, 2004)

You are right Gina. I just may try my hand at backing and let hubby direct since my hand signals didn't quite meet his needs. (Would it be ugly to say by the end of the experience I was ready to use hand signals that were totally inappropriate!) 
Anyway another friend of my says she also does the backing, so next trip I'm commandeering the pilot seat and taking over the controls.









By the way, I canceled our site at Twin Creeks and booked one at River Bend. We will be heading that way mid June. Will let you know what we think about the place upon our return.

We are going to be adventurous and take off to Fall Creek Falls State Park (largest state park in TN) over Memorial weekend. Actually leaving on Thursday and returning on Monday. I'm sure the crowds will be horrendous but oh well! They have some really nice pull through spaces, which makes Mark happy. Have you'll ever been there? It is a terrific park, covers over 22,000 acres. Lots of lakes, pools, picnic and hiking areas, great golf course and playgrounds for the kids.

Talk to you later.


----------



## Gina Ford (Mar 15, 2004)

Do you know which site you will be on? They will probably let you request one of the sites by the creek. They are nice. I hope you won't be dissappointed.

Now for the state park, we have never stayed there but it sounds very nice. We will have to check it out.


----------



## tovich6144 (Apr 10, 2004)

Gina,

Not sure which spot we have. Mark called and he is out of town but I do know he asked for one close to the river. I'm sure it will be great! Will report in when we get back. Have a good weekend.


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Hi Gina,
We are close by. We live just across the Kentucky Line in Indiana. However, I am a Kentucky native and still bleed blue. LOL. We just bought a 2004 25RSS. We absolutely love it. We tent camped for 10 years, pop-upped for 6 years, and finally made it to the "real world". LOL. We recently camped at the KOA in Bowling Green (my stomping grounds). It was okay. Sites a little too close together. But growing up, we were basically all over Kentucky. We too have reservations in Pigeon Forge area. River Plantation. I made reservations a couple months ago and got the last full-hookup site. Since we are new to full-hookups, I didn't realize these sites were hard to come by. They said they take reservations 10 months in advance. I'll know next time. We have another trip planned to the Mackinaw Island area this summer. That is the trip I'm looking forward to the most. It's hard to squeeze in all the vacations during the school break. I just hope they never go to year round school here. It would really mess up my summers....lol
Have a good summer.

sunny


----------



## Gina Ford (Mar 15, 2004)

Great to hear from you. River Plantation is nice. Large sites, compared to some. You should have a great time there. Your camping experience is very similar to mine. I got started in tent camping as a young child. Then in 76 Dad bought our first popup, a Starcraft. I thought we were rich. Oh well,








Dad kept that camper in top shape until he bought a 24 Hi-Lo and gave my husband and I the Starcraft. We kept it a while and traded it in on a new Jayco pop up. We kept it about 8 years and purchased the Outback in Feb. this year. We absoulutely love it, esp. the RR. No more 3 am trips to the bathhouse for us. We can't wait to take another trip, but will have to wait until we are out of school. I teach special ed, my husband teaches HS Biology and all 3 kids are in school.

Love to hear from you again


----------

